# bought a mountainbike



## huskydave (Apr 6, 2008)

I bought a norco scrambler wait here is the best part I am installing a 3000+ watt electric hub motor on it. It should do 40mph easily at 72volts. I am getting a 72volt 48amp controller and will use lithium phosphate battery packs. It will be a fun project but is getting expensive quick lol.


----------



## 460magnumMOD (Apr 6, 2008)

Electric motors, batteries?? What ever happened to god old fashioned pedaling. I have a cannondale rush 06. Full susp. 27 speeds. leg powered. Don't know my fastest speeds, but I do know I can pass cars downhill in a 45 mph zone without a problem.


----------



## huskydave (Apr 6, 2008)

I can't pedal more than 25 mph on flat ground and with the electric motor I can go much farther and faster. I will still pedal sometimes but not up any hills. I am going to be able to go about 14 miles at topspeed and roughly double that at 25 mph depending on where I set the amperage draw on the controller and voltage. The batteries charge in an hour. I want to save some money and it makes sence for small trips. Pedals are fine but I want the range only an electric bike has.


----------



## chowdozer (Apr 7, 2008)

huskydave said:


> I bought a norco scrambler wait here is the best part I am installing a 3000+ watt electric hub motor on it. It should do 40mph easily at 72volts. I am getting a 72volt 48amp controller and will use lithium phosphate battery packs. It will be a fun project but is getting expensive quick lol.



Where did you get a 3KW hubmotor? The biggest I have seen is 800W.


----------



## huskydave (Apr 7, 2008)

The crystalyte x5 series will handle it 5302 speed- 5305 is for torque I bought a 5304 another option is a guy in Austrailia has 2750w motors. You need to overvolt it to 80v or more but a few guys are even running 120v 80+amps and get 80mph topspeed. I just want a 30 mile range and 40mph is plenty. Those motors can shear off an aluminium bikes dropouts. You must make a torque arm that stops the shaft from spinning. I bought the components from www.ebikes.ca


----------



## huskydave (Jun 3, 2008)

Here we go I finally finished her. Blew the dropouts on the first frame and had to upgrade! Wheelies on demand at 80v tops out at 80km/h at 80v at 40v it does 50km/h. I get 120km range with the batteries driving 35km/h average. 


http://s174.photobucket.com/albums/w120/davidbrennan4/?action=view&current=IMG_2169.jpg


http://s174.photobucket.com/albums/w120/davidbrennan4/?action=view&current=IMG_2173.jpg


had to reinforce the frame so the drppouts could take the torque. 
http://s174.photobucket.com/albums/w120/davidbrennan4/?action=view&current=IMG_2170.jpg

Pic of the controller. http://s174.photobucket.com/albums/w120/davidbrennan4/?action=view&current=IMG_2174.jpg


I have about 200km on it and it is a blast to drive project cost $3000. With an ebike you do not need insurance or registration you just ride.


----------



## huskydave (Aug 8, 2008)

Still going strong over 3000kms and when the gas prices went up I just smiled! I can go to work come back charge up and go for another ride in the evening. I could have sold 50 ebikes this year everyone turns their head and gives a thumbs up. North america was the leader in electric technology so why not build your own electric vehicle? The cells developled at mit A123 systems are increadible they produce a lightweight battery that can power just about anything. You can draw a 5c rating easily and have peaks over 100amps! I have two chinease made lifepo4 packs but I will get myself some A123 bateries next they can be had in the 36v dewalt batery packs and everyone is trying to get bigger packs from the source but we need to put pressure on them to start producing a good solid batterypack that can deliver the amps and have a higher voltage say 80v and some ah's to boot 30 would be nice.


----------



## belgian (Aug 8, 2008)

460magnumMOD said:


> Electric motors, batteries?? What ever happened to god old fashioned pedaling. I have a cannondale rush 06. Full susp. 27 speeds. leg powered. Don't know my fastest speeds, but I do know I can pass cars downhill in a 45 mph zone without a problem.



+1 ! I have a Cube fully that weighs about 12 kg, leg powered only. I put yearly 1000 km off road on it and it keeps me in good shape. Handy to compensate for the beer calories !


----------



## huskydave (Aug 8, 2008)

hey I can pedal if I have to but I have yet to pedal more than a few feet, but I have had a lot of fun some very good meories and a good break on my pocketbook this summer.


----------



## huskydave (Aug 15, 2008)

here are a few pics of a recent ride. this bike has not only paid for itself but I also get to enjoy the outdoors a lot more and take in all the scenery. I am getting some new batteries soon and should be able to hit 60mph! I love to ride in the evening and it calms my nerves down here is a recent trip near a local University enjoy.

http://s174.photobucket.com/albums/w120/davidbrennan4/?action=view&current=SSPX0054.jpg


http://s174.photobucket.com/albums/w120/davidbrennan4/?action=view&current=SSPX0050.jpg


http://s174.photobucket.com/albums/w120/davidbrennan4/?action=view&current=SSPX0052.jpg


http://s174.photobucket.com/albums/w120/davidbrennan4/?action=view&current=SSPX0051.jpg


----------

